# Trouble finding INFJ intro threads! Wow. Much Rare.



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Think I failed at that title...

Hello! I'm a newbie and a INFJ. I finally created an account after being a viewer in the shadows. It's almost 12am. I was feeling a bit lonely and wanted to get away from my night thoughts. I would love to meet other INFJs! It's getting lonely and difficult not being understood lately. I'm hoping this will help me to open up with others! 

Thanks for taking the time to read!


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings popeyeya and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum popeyeya. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

INFJ's are actually the most common type here. 

Go figure. :dry:


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Welcome @popeyeya :happy:

There is no lack of people searching for the same things as you here so I'm sure you'll open up in time.





TopCatLSD said:


> INFJ's are actually the most common type here.
> 
> Go figure. :dry:


I remember the good old days when everyone was an INFP because being tidy wasn't cool. Nice to see things have moved on a bit :wink:


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

suicidal_orange said:


> I remember the good old days when everyone was an INFP because being tidy wasn't cool. Nice to see things have moved on a bit :wink:


No, I was talking about mistypes.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

TopCatLSD said:


> No, I was talking about mistypes.


Wheras in the old days everyone really was an INFP? Strangely, so was I (talking about mistypes :happy


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

suicidal_orange said:


> Wheras in the old days everyone really was an INFP? Strangely, so was I (talking about mistypes :happy


Was there really more INFP's before? I must have joined the party a little to late.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes! 

Hm.. still kind of new to the personality types. I didn't knew much about it until I randomly came upon it on a meme. Lol...

I didn't take a test but did a bunch of research and INFJ was on point to the smallest detail. 

I told my boyfriend and he started looking into it. He is an ENTP. It's helped me understand myself more. I always thought something was just off about me. Never fit in and I had trouble understanding myself as well. 

On a happier note... if I'm not a INFJ or if I am. I'm just into learning new things.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Think I failed at that title...
> 
> Hello! I'm a newbie and a INFJ. I finally created an account after being a viewer in the shadows. It's almost 12am. I was feeling a bit lonely and wanted to get away from my night thoughts. I would love to meet other INFJs! It's getting lonely and difficult not being understood lately. I'm hoping this will help me to open up with others!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read!


Welcome to the forum.
So, I'm not an INFJ, but I'm around to talk to if e'er you'd like.

I hope you do find some people you connect with well though.
That's why I joined this forum too actually. Good luck, I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.

Anyway, enjoy your stay.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks! I'll be glad to talk to whomever.  I'm sure I will enjoy my stay. This whole site peaks my interest. I might start to be on a little too much. Ha.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Thanks! I'll be glad to talk to whomever.  I'm sure I will enjoy my stay. This whole site peaks my interest. I might start to be on a little too much. Ha.


You're very welcome.
You can never be on this forum too much. xP


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

I might as well welcome you on your own intro now! WELCOME! As you know, I'm INFJ also. I think it's because we are rare that we want to flock to each other, and this site seems like a good place. Or maybe it's just because we're not as rare as we think..... :frustrating:


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Clyme said:


> You're very welcome.
> You can never be on this forum too much. xP


:laughing: You're right. I feel so social now. I actually want to communicate with other beings....what is this?! :shocked:




KoriAllyse said:


> I might as well welcome you on your own intro now! WELCOME! As you know, I'm INFJ also. I think it's because we are rare that we want to flock to each other, and this site seems like a good place. Or maybe it's just because we're not as rare as we think..... :frustrating:



Yes. Once I saw another INFJ on the same intro page, I absolutely had to talk to you. That is my thought as well! Maybe we are rare, but when it comes to communicating via internet...we can totally do that. I'm really awkward at chit chatting with people. Once I am behind a computer, I am a social butterfly. roud:


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Yes. Once I saw another INFJ on the same intro page, I absolutely had to talk to you. That is my thought as well! Maybe we are rare, but when it comes to communicating via internet...we can totally do that. I'm really awkward at chit chatting with people. Once I am behind a computer, I am a social butterfly. roud:


Sometimes I'm feeling a little more extrovert than usual (or less introvert than usual) and I go on the internet to be a social butterfly. I usually end up being overwhelmed by all the people talking to each other, so I go back to being introvert and playing Sims or something instead. :laughing:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> :laughing: You're right. I feel so social now. I actually want to communicate with other beings....what is this?! :shocked:


It's infectious, hm?
I suppose it's just being given an adequate platform for voicing yourself.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

KoriAllyse said:


> Sometimes I'm feeling a little more extrovert than usual (or less introvert than usual) and I go on the internet to be a social butterfly. I usually end up being overwhelmed by all the people talking to each other, so I go back to being introvert and playing Sims or something instead. :laughing:


That is exactly how I feel. I was meaning to make an account last week, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. So much interaction and I thought I would make myself sound stupid in conversations. I am just in a good mood because I've been working 8 days straight and found out I have 4 days off in a row. I was being so quiet at work, but once I found out about the days off...phst! I was laughing and chit chatting away. Ha..

So I grabbed a coffee smoothie and decided I would either chat on here or watch some shows.

BTW. You're awesome! roud:


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Clyme said:


> It's infectious, hm?
> I suppose it's just being given an adequate platform for voicing yourself.


Yes. Very infectious. You're right. We all want to be heard. This is the best platform I have came across.


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

Clyme said:


> It's infectious, hm?
> I suppose it's just being given an adequate platform for voicing yourself.


Isn't it that INFJ's aren't very good with vocally expressing themselves, but they will write it out? I personally like the fact that I can write my thoughts out and edit them. I can rethink my thoughts as much as I'd like! --Was that even a sentence?--

This forum is indeed an adequate platform.


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> That is exactly how I feel. I was meaning to make an account last week, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it. So much interaction and I thought I would make myself sound stupid in conversations. I am just in a good mood because I've been working 8 days straight and found out I have 4 days off in a row. I was being so quiet at work, but once I found out about the days off...phst! I was laughing and chit chatting away. Ha..
> 
> So I grabbed a coffee smoothie and decided I would either chat on here or watch some shows.
> 
> BTW. You're awesome! roud:


Haha thanks! You're awesome too! 

That's how I am at work too. I get really "meh" about everything when I know I have to deal with the general public. When they would let me work in a back room or do office work by myself, I would get so excited and talk to all my coworkers. I HATE working with the general public... :bored:

I used to drink so. much. coffee. The stronger, the better. But since that time, coffee makes me super nauseous. It has been a very sad time since then. Haha


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

KoriAllyse said:


> Haha thanks! You're awesome too!
> 
> That's how I am at work too. I get really "meh" about everything when I know I have to deal with the general public. When they would let me work in a back room or do office work by myself, I would get so excited and talk to all my coworkers. I HATE working with the general public... :bored:
> 
> I used to drink so. much. coffee. The stronger, the better. But since that time, coffee makes me super nauseous. It has been a very sad time since then. Haha


Yes, I am that way too. My department is the luckiest when it comes to working with people. We get to hide in the back of the store and just prep food. Do you ever feel when you get super chatty...do you get annoyed with yourself? I sometimes feel that way if I get super chatty with someone. I then try to calm down, but I still chat my head off. Ha..

Oh no! What happened? I like my coffee dark and strong too.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Yes. Very infectious. You're right. We all want to be heard. This is the best platform I have came across.


It's been the best platform for me as well.
What's your favorite part of the forum thus far?



KoriAllyse said:


> Isn't it that INFJ's aren't very good with vocally expressing themselves, but they will write it out? I personally like the fact that I can write my thoughts out and edit them. I can rethink my thoughts as much as I'd like! --Was that even a sentence?--
> 
> This forum is indeed an adequate platform.


I haven't a clue. I'm not too familiar with the attributes of MBTI types.

Perhaps it's that our types aren't as easy to find. The one place you tend to find people is at social functions, parties, or get-togethers in general, but that being said, introverts are more likely to be at home or doing things privately (by themselves or with close friends). I think perhaps that's why it's a better platform here, because you're automatically connected to like-minded people where you wouldn't otherwise be able to find them.

Oh yes, most certainly.


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

I do think I sound annoying when I get chatty and my coworkers get kind of scared that I'm talking so much. I don't care though. When I get in those moods, everyone tells me that I'm funny because my humor is usually dry and sarcastic. I get silly when I'm chatty. 

I LOVE when I get in those moods when I go out with my friends. I don't have many friends though, Haha. Of course, it sometimes takes a couple drinks to get me really chatty. A few more drinks and I even DANCE!!! That's a nearly impossible feat right there.

I spent an entire year really really stressed out and anxious, and it apparently permanently messed up my stomach. :dry: 

Also, I looked at your profile. You're so cuuuuute!! :tongue:


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

KoriAllyse said:


> I do think I sound annoying when I get chatty and my coworkers get kind of scared that I'm talking so much. I don't care though. When I get in those moods, everyone tells me that I'm funny because my humor is usually dry and sarcastic. I get silly when I'm chatty.
> 
> I LOVE when I get in those moods when I go out with my friends. I don't have many friends though, Haha. Of course, it sometimes takes a couple drinks to get me really chatty. A few more drinks and I even DANCE!!! That's a nearly impossible feat right there.
> 
> ...




Ah...I wish I wouldn't care as much. I have told my coworkers to tell me to shut up if I am too annoying. Oh man. We are going to get along then. I have a dry humor...not so much sarcastic. I'm usually the one they call weird and like to embarass. I easily embarassed and get flustered too easily.

Haha. Niiiiice! Being in those moods on a night out is the perfect combo. Ha, I absolutely have no friends. I am a loner, but that is my fault. I don't put effort in making friends and I find flaws in people too quick. I don't mean to be judgemental and picky. I am actually really nice and care for others, but it takes a certain person to peak my interest. 

Omg, I am sorry.  Coffee is something that upsets people's stomachs. If I drink it too much...(TMI sorry)...I have to hit the bathroom. Hahaha. 

Ha...nooo...thanks...though haha.

I seen your picture too. You're cute too. I like your window drapes. It adds to the environment. So this cake? Is it an actual cake or is it an animal? I like cake.  I also love animals too.


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

My coworker's life revolved around embarrassing me during work! He usually asked deep and probing, and usually inappropriate questions when we worked together. He was too attractive and funny to take offense though and call him out on sexual harassment. Lol I'm sure he will get away with murder in his life due to his stupid cute face. Other than that, I'm pretty hard to embarrass. Unless someone critiques me in front of other people.

I have a few friends... One in particular who is INFJ. We lived together for a year and played Skyrim constantly. I now live with my boyfriend. I'm not sure what his personality type is, but it fits mine pretty well. We usually stay in most nights and watch tv and renovate our house. That's about it on my friends. D:

Awww thanks  And Cake and Fiona is some Adventure Time episodes. I love cartoon network >.< (I prefer muffins to cake though)


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

KoriAllyse said:


> My coworker's life revolved around embarrassing me during work! He usually asked deep and probing, and usually inappropriate questions when we worked together. He was too attractive and funny to take offense though and call him out on sexual harassment. Lol I'm sure he will get away with murder in his life due to his stupid cute face. Other than that, I'm pretty hard to embarrass. Unless someone critiques me in front of other people.
> 
> I have a few friends... One in particular who is INFJ. We lived together for a year and played Skyrim constantly. I now live with my boyfriend. I'm not sure what his personality type is, but it fits mine pretty well. We usually stay in most nights and watch tv and renovate our house. That's about it on my friends. D:
> 
> Awww thanks  And Cake and Fiona is some Adventure Time episodes. I love cartoon network >.< (I prefer muffins to cake though)



Omg. Girrrrl. The cute ones are the meanest! I work with mostly women in the mornings and men at nights. Most of my coworkers try to put me on the spot most of the time. They ask inappropriate questions ALL THE TIME! Just this night I had the cute guy in my department try and scare me. He now has a mission to scare me. .-.

Wow, how is it like to have a INFJ? Do you guys butt heads? I love Skyrim! Omg. I'm liking you even more. Awe, that's cute! :blushed: The only friends I have are my dog and my boyfriend who live on the other side of the world. He is a ENTP. Supposedly we can feed off each other and are a compatible match. I'm just a difficult person to be honest. Ha.

OHH! I knew it wasn't cake! Lol. I've seen adventure time, but don't watch it often. I like The Amazing World of Gum Ball and or The Regular Show.


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol I hate being scared! I'm not easy to scare either, but lately I've been screaming my head off when people pop up behind me. Where do you work?

At first, it was weird having an INFJ friend because we're both awkward and it's hard to start a conversation. She's super into pranks though, and I haaaaate being pranks or pranking other people. After a year though, we became pretty good friends and decided to move in with each other for a year with another friend of ours. I'm not sure what the third girls personality was, but me and INJF would always be dorks or do something awkward and yell "you wouldn't know! it's an INFJ thing!" It was an interesting year.

I love skyrimmmmmuuhhhh. me and INFJ friend are planning on going to a comicon somewhere as our characters. I'd have to make nightingale armor though, and she's going to make stormcloak officer armor. Not sure how those will turn out..... lol

Awww, I'm sure you're not difficult! You're easy to talk to here! 

I didn't used to like Adventure time cause it felt like an acid trip... but now I love it! I like Amazing world of gum ball and regular show too


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Haha. What is making you so scared lately? Oh man. My grandpa always said I had the heart of a rabbit. I work at a grocery store at the moment. I work at the fresh salad bar. Got to keep it fresh and then cut up fruit/veggies for bowls/trays.

That sounds so awesome. Yeah I don't like pranks as much. Lol your poor "third" friend. Did she often get mad with you guys?

Whoa! Good luck with your cosplay making. That's pretty awesome as well. My character is a khajiit. Ha. I haven't played in awhile, so I don't remember my armour. 

Ha...yeah I am pretty easy to talk to over a device. 

Yeeeah. That's how I felt with adventure time. I watch it randomly. Amazing World of Gum ball has to be my favorite!


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)

Helloooo and welcome! (I feel you about stalking PerC threads in the shadows before finally creating an account)


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> Helloooo and welcome! (I feel you about stalking PerC threads in the shadows before finally creating an account)


Thank you! Haha. Yeah...I just have been a bit too lazy about communicating with others. I felt very chatty for the past two days...so I thought..."why not?"

Hiii Mr. Bean! :tongue:


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Haha. What is making you so scared lately? Oh man. My grandpa always said I had the heart of a rabbit. I work at a grocery store at the moment. I work at the fresh salad bar. Got to keep it fresh and then cut up fruit/veggies for bowls/trays.
> 
> That sounds so awesome. Yeah I don't like pranks as much. Lol your poor "third" friend. Did she often get mad with you guys?
> 
> ...


I have no idea what's been scaring me so much lately! Probably karma because I always make fun of my mom for being such a scaredy cat.
MMMMMMM.... I buy veggie and fruit trays constantly. lol A lot of people around here my age are doing drugs. I spend all my money on fruit and veggie trays. 

Nooo, she was the annoying one. She was the prank master and she was pretty extrovert, so she could easily go out and hang out with friends while me and INFJ friend played video games. lol

My character was Khajiit too! I don't remember what my armor was (probably ebony mail with some daedric stuff too.... or maybe just some other ebony armor stuff. I DONT KNOW!) but I loved being a thief and i loved that armor. lol

Amazing world of Gumball is sooo cute  I like how when it shows the school entrance doors, it looks like Gumball, Darwin, and their sister


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Haha awee. Oh they are so expensive though! Yeah same here. A lot of people my age are doing drugs here as well or doing stupid shit.

Wowww. Extrovert and prank master?! That's dangerous!!! I love video games..

Haha yes. Khajiit are awesome and I love two handed combat. I got a lot if ebony armor stuff. 

Yessss. That is why I love Amazing World of Gumball. It is so cute!! Their sister is awesome.


----------



## KoriAllyse (Aug 6, 2014)

Stupid shit is what kids love!! I hope I don't have a son when I'm older, cause I'm not sure I can handle all of the stupid shit he might get into. I guess girls do it too, but WHATEVER!! D:

Yeah, she was crazy.. I'm glad I live in a nice quiet house now. 

I liked Khajiit at first because of their claws. Khajiit claws are better than a lot of starting weapons :O and they can finish a brawl in 3 hits. I loved using my jacked up ebony sword and some weird damaging spell with the other hand (paw?). And Mjoll. I at first wanted to marry Mjoll cause she's just so amazing, but I married Argis the Bulwark instead because he'd make a sexy housewife :blushed: And Mjoll never dies, so it's a win win!

Ohhhh I want to watch Gumball now!! :kitteh:


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh man. Sorry for taking so long to reply back. I suck with maintaining any communications with people. Sorry. I am actually at school typing this. I am just trying to kill time. What is new with you?


----------



## summerbun (Sep 14, 2014)

hey! I just registered aswell  I´m also an INFJ!


----------



## BNitro (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome, fellow new user.
I am so I'm busy not doing anything, and yet I find people talking about khajits, without me, Q_Q.
But yeah, the cat people are cool. I have this character who is a khajit, a werewolf(although I'm planning to get rid of that soon), who uses archery for long range and two-handed axes for close range(go figure), also uses conjuration spells to lure powerful enemies into attacking my minions, while attacking the enemies from afar. Did I also mention I like the become air shout?

I need to get a life.


----------



## BNitro (Sep 14, 2014)

*dances while editing this post to avoid the legal interrogation of double posts*


----------



## Unresponsive (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi Popeyeya!
I just made my account here, too. I found out about MBTI almost an exact year ago during a high school class. I got INFJ on the test. I found out that I was the only introverted person in my classroom (made sense. I rarely spoke in the particular class, while everyone seemed really outward and in-your-face.) I went home and checked it out some more, and I fell head over heels in love with the myers-briggs classifications.
Recently, I've retaken the test and found that I've changed to INFP(stress during my senior year must've knocked the J right outta me :3 ), but I'd still like to think I can still understand people pretty well. :3 Still love MBTI, because it's hit my personality on the head both times.
Anyway, as stated, I'm also new here. Any time you wanna chat with someone, keep me in mind.


----------



## Moraleja (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello. I just wanted to say hi, if that makes any sense.
:wink:


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Think I failed at that title...
> 
> Hello! I'm a newbie and a INFJ. I finally created an account after being a viewer in the shadows. It's almost 12am. I was feeling a bit lonely and wanted to get away from my night thoughts. I would love to meet other INFJs! It's getting lonely and difficult not being understood lately. I'm hoping this will help me to open up with others!
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read!


Sure, come join the fun...if you dare... ;D


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@popeyeya

WELCOME! 

I'm usually up late, I'm working two graveyard shifts per week (until the end of October). Plenty of people to talk to around here, not just your own type.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

BNitro said:


> Welcome, fellow new user.
> I am so I'm busy not doing anything, and yet I find people talking about khajits, without me, Q_Q.
> But yeah, the cat people are cool. I have this character who is a khajit, a werewolf(although I'm planning to get rid of that soon), who uses archery for long range and two-handed axes for close range(go figure), also uses conjuration spells to lure powerful enemies into attacking my minions, while attacking the enemies from afar. Did I also mention I like the become air shout?
> 
> I need to get a life.



Our kahjits have a bit in common. Mine is also a werewolf  I like both one handed and two handed combat. I think one handed combat a bit more though. Ah, I want to play now. Hey hey! 2017 is when they will have a new Elder Scrolls game!! :kitteh: Around that time. So excited.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

BNitro said:


> Welcome, fellow new user.
> I am so I'm busy not doing anything, and yet I find people talking about khajits, without me, Q_Q.
> But yeah, the cat people are cool. I have this character who is a khajit, a werewolf(although I'm planning to get rid of that soon), who uses archery for long range and two-handed axes for close range(go figure), also uses conjuration spells to lure powerful enemies into attacking my minions, while attacking the enemies from afar. Did I also mention I like the become air shout?
> 
> I need to get a life.





Unresponsive said:


> Hi Popeyeya!
> I just made my account here, too. I found out about MBTI almost an exact year ago during a high school class. I got INFJ on the test. I found out that I was the only introverted person in my classroom (made sense. I rarely spoke in the particular class, while everyone seemed really outward and in-your-face.) I went home and checked it out some more, and I fell head over heels in love with the myers-briggs classifications.
> Recently, I've retaken the test and found that I've changed to INFP(stress during my senior year must've knocked the J right outta me :3 ), but I'd still like to think I can still understand people pretty well. :3 Still love MBTI, because it's hit my personality on the head both times.
> Anyway, as stated, I'm also new here. Any time you wanna chat with someone, keep me in mind.



Hello! I am head over heels for the MBTI. It helps me understand myself so much better. It keeps me sane...(sounds weird, huh?)
You are in my mind  You seem pretty cool. I understand with the stress. I have become stress lately due to multiple things. I like to think I am still a INFJ. Sorry for the late reply. Work and school have been killing me lately.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh you sound like me! I'm head over heels for the MBTI too,
Welcome, come along, the infj thread awaits your presence ;P


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

I LOVE YOU. (haha I'm kidding. I don't even know you. I wanted to throw that out there because....I LOVE INFJs x))

You guyz are awesome and so sweet ^.^...an INFJ stereotype...>.> (well, the ones I know of anyways)

But anyways, welcome, stranger!


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @popeyeya
> 
> WELCOME!
> 
> I'm usually up late, I'm working two graveyard shifts per week (until the end of October). Plenty of people to talk to around here, not just your own type.


You work at a graveyard...?! O.O


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

@mony I think tanstaafl28 means that they work during the night.

Working graveyard shifts is a saying. Gravediggers worked during the night, graverobbers worked during the night, so working a graveyard shift is working during the night. (I think. CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG @tanstaafl28!!) And plus working during night hours is terrible for your body clock, so you feel tired all the time and feel like you're a zombie or a dead guy. xD That's from my personal graveyard shift experience. NEVER AGAIN. (Okay, maybe I will do it if you give me money)


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

Serenade said:


> @mony I think tanstaafl28 means that they work during the night.
> 
> Working graveyard shifts is a saying. Gravediggers worked during the night, graverobbers worked during the night, so working a graveyard shift is working during the night. (I think. CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG @tanstaafl28!!) And plus working during night hours is terrible for your body clock, so you feel tired all the time and feel like you're a zombie or a dead guy. xD That's from my personal graveyard shift experience. NEVER AGAIN. (Okay, maybe I will do it if you give me money)


That would make sense...lol. I've never heard of that saying before. 

Thanks Serenade! ^.^


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

Serenade said:


> @mony I think tanstaafl28 means that they work during the night.
> 
> Working graveyard shifts is a saying. Gravediggers worked during the night, graverobbers worked during the night, so working a graveyard shift is working during the night. (I think. CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG @tanstaafl28!!) And plus working during night hours is terrible for your body clock, so you feel tired all the time and feel like you're a zombie or a dead guy. xD That's from my personal graveyard shift experience. NEVER AGAIN. (Okay, maybe I will do it if you give me money)


Haha to be completely honest I was so close to asking if they work at a graveyard, but I caught myself and thought..."no...they might just work when everyone is sleeping."


----------



## BNitro (Sep 14, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Our kahjits have a bit in common. Mine is also a werewolf  I like both one handed and two handed combat. I think one handed combat a bit more though. Ah, I want to play now. Hey hey! 2017 is when they will have a new Elder Scrolls game!! :kitteh: Around that time. So excited.


Ah nice, I did not hear about that. I wonder what the new game would be like. Also, is your avatar by any chance Jesus from Saint Oniisan?


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

BNitro said:


> Ah nice, I did not hear about that. I wonder what the new game would be like. Also, is your avatar by any chance Jesus from Saint Oniisan?


Yeah. I can't wait. I have a ps3 at the moment, but upgrading sometime next year...so hopefully the new game will be on ps4. Hahaha. Yes.  you like?!


----------



## BNitro (Sep 14, 2014)

popeyeya said:


> Hahaha. Yes.  you like?!


ic.pics.livejournal.com/uniccorn/27954575/10533/10533_original.jpg
This picture sums me up.


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

BNitro said:


> ic.pics.livejournal.com/uniccorn/27954575/10533/10533_original.jpg
> This picture sums me up.


Hahahaha. He understands! Man. Have to rewatch everything now.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

There's day shift, swing shift and graveyard shift, where I work: 

Day shift is 7:00AM-3:00 PM
Swing shift is 3:00 PM-11:00PM
Graveyard shift is 11:00PM-7:00AM
Then the whole thing starts all over again!

Of course, the weekends are a whole different set of shifts! 
Days is 7:00AM-7:00PM
Graveyards is 7:00PM-7:00AM


----------



## popeyeya (Aug 7, 2014)

@tanstaafl28 So wait!....what do you do?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

popeyeya said:


> @_tanstaafl28_ So wait!....what do you do?


I work with satellite networks, one part of the backbone of the whole Internet extends 22,236 feet above the earth. I manage, upgrade, and repair, the vast number of servers, switches, routers, and such, that make pushing data up to the sky and back down, possible.

The data center, where I work, must be manned 24/7 to make sure all the data gets where it is supposed to go. 

It's sort of like working on the _Starship Enterprise_...only it's on the ground.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Serenade said:


> @_mony_ I think tanstaafl28 means that they work during the night.
> 
> Working graveyard shifts is a saying. Gravediggers worked during the night, graverobbers worked during the night, so working a graveyard shift is working during the night. (I think. CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG @_tanstaafl28_!!) And plus working during night hours is terrible for your body clock, so you feel tired all the time and feel like you're a zombie or a dead guy. xD That's from my personal graveyard shift experience. NEVER AGAIN. (Okay, maybe I will do it if you give me money)


I'm only doing it temporarily to fill in while we train up some newbies (new employees). They will take over the night shift once they are done. I will go back to a more regulated schedule by the end of October.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> There's day shift, swing shift and graveyard shift, where I work:
> 
> Day shift is 7:00AM-3:00 PM
> Swing shift is 3:00 PM-11:00PM
> ...


I think I'd like the swing shifts the best. I can't get up in the morning. xD


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I'm only doing it temporarily to fill in while we train up some newbies (new employees). They will take over the night shift once they are done. I will go back to a more regulated schedule by the end of October.


Feel like a zombie or no? Night shifts, ugh. :dry:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Serenade said:


> Feel like a zombie or no? Night shifts, ugh. :dry:


The transition day from weekend days to weekday nights is rough. Up at 4:00AM and I have to stay up as late as I can when I get home to "reset" my body clock, but other than that, it just makes me more grouchy. I can take it because I know it's only a few more weeks.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> The transition day from weekend days to weekday nights is rough. Up at 4:00AM and I have to stay up as late as I can when I get home to "reset" my body clock, but other than that, it just makes me more grouchy. I can take it because I know it's only a few more weeks.


Drink two tonnes of coffee. xD Maybe that'll keep you up.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Serenade said:


> Drink two tonnes of coffee. xD Maybe that'll keep you up.


Coffee works in small doses. If I drink too much it just makes me tired.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Coffee works in small doses. If I drink too much it just makes me tired.


Maybe this will help you. 
How to Stay Awake Naturally
Best way is through natural means.


----------

